# Tax Back! Got Some!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Both me and Harry (partner in crime) have got our accounts back and a check for £380 each!

Woohoo!

Take that Gordon Brown!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Good times!!

Can't beat the accountant making up provisions


----------

